# Rapido 962M



## 106210 (Jul 31, 2007)

hi all you rapido owners,

I am a newbie to this site and have yet to buy my wheels. I am looking at either the Rapido 962M or an N&B arto 69GL.

Both these vehicles are similar with the exception of the base vehicle.

I am not clear on how the waste tank is winterised on the rapido can anyone help ??

Look forward to hearing from you.

regards

Simple simon


----------

